# Bearded Dragon and Rankin Dragons



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

*What would happen if you put a Bearded Dragon and a rankin dragon together.*
*Would they fight or would they try and breed as they are male and female or will they be ok..*
*Please help..*


----------



## filardimarg2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think that would be a good idea, the beardie is so much bigger than the rankins, i keep rankins, they are small compared to beardies, i think there would be dominence issues, the b/d would be able to go faster to get the food, best basking spot ect: you shouldn't keep different species together, i do know they are cousins but i think that rule would still apply.
My oppinion.
Marg.


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

i wouldn't put the together the rankin will be at risk of bullying from the beardie


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Josh96 said:


> *What would happen if you put a Bearded Dragon and a rankin dragon together.*
> *Would they fight or would they try and breed as they are male and female or will they be ok..*
> *Please help..*


Unless you want to risk either of them getting injured or even death, I personally wouldn't risk it. Bearded dragons are bigger in size than rankin dragons and both are known to be territorial (especially males).

Not worth the stress in my opinion : victory:.


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

isnt the vittikins dragon a cross between a rankins (pogona brevis) and a beardie (pogona vitticeps) or have i been misled there?
in which case they would have to come together at some point to breed wouldnt they?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

luvcats22 said:


> isnt the vittikins dragon a cross between a rankins (pogona brevis) and a beardie (pogona vitticeps) or have i been misled there?
> in which case they would have to come together at some point to breed wouldnt they?


It is a cross, but I'd imagine that they would have been mated under close supervision.

Personally I wouldn't risk it - if they did end up fighting then a Rankins wouldn't stand a chance against a central, and some serious damage could end up being done.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, vittikins is a hybrid between the 2... there is a considerable size difference between the 2, I would suspect you would use a male Rankins with a female Bearded. 

I wouldn't house them together


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

no i would never do it either, xx


----------



## gemz2503 (May 2, 2010)

*No problems*

Based on experience I have never had any problems. I have 1 male bearded dragons, 2 females beardies and 2 female Rankins. However when we first bought them we had no idea that there was a different species. 

All 5 are housed together and live together with no trouble at all. There are also no dominance issues. I do find though that the Rankins (Daisy and Lola) are a little short tempered compared to the others.

I've read over the internet that even beardies shouldn't be housed together but in my own opinion that's rubbish. ours eat and sleep together, they can't sleep unless their all curled up together and that's just soooo cute when it happens.

However just recently the smallest of the Rankins (Lola) has decided that she want's to be boss and tries dominating the Male, The other females, even the other Rankin stop her, but they are never violent, just a few nips on the back of her neck and she stops.
It's weird but they have this bond and if one is missing (taken out to lay) the others seem sad and every things back to normal when they come back.

Anyway, do as you please but from experience I've had no problems and they are one big happy family.


----------

